# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  آگهی استخدام برنامه نویس به صورت پروژه ای

## Mehdi Asgari

یک موسسه تحقیقاتی علوم پایه در نظر دارد پروژه های کوچک مقیاس پیاده سازی نرم افزار را به صورت برون سپاری به افراد شایسته واگذار نماید . پیاده سازی پروژه ها ضرورتی به حضور تمام وقت در محل نداشته و کسب خروجی مورد نظر برای کارفرما کافی است . قراردادها فقط شامل حق الزحمهء انجام پروژه به صورت ساعتی یا قراردادی میباشند و مزایای دیگری در نظر گرفته نشد هر چند امکان همکاری بلند مدت و استخدام افراد مستعد نیز وجود دارد . در صورتیکه توانائی های فهرست زیر را دارید و میتوانید ماهیانه زمانی دست کم حدود 100 ساعت جهت انجام کار اختصاص دهید رزومه های خود را به پست الکترونیکی ارائه شده ارسال نمائید

System Programmer : 
تسلط به زبان اسمبلی و برنامه نویس به زبان اسمبلی ، آشنائی با معماری 64 بیتی و بهینه سازی نرم افزار ، معماری های موازی ، تولید درایور و ...

GPU Programmer
آشنائی با برنامه نویسی برای کارتهای گرافیکی و موازی سازی فرامین برای محاسبات گسترده

Reverse Engineering
آشنائی با مهندسی معکوس نرم افزارهای ویندوز ، لینوکس و پلت فرمهای متداول موبایل


تماس :
r.akhavan@parsonline.net
در عنوان ایمیل ، یکی از سه عنوان شغلی مورد نظر را درج فرمائید
با تشکر

----------

